# Doing splits with minimal drawn comb?



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

I am going to split a couple double deep hives this weekend by walk away split. Should I put a deep of rite cell foundation on the single deeps immediately or wait a while? I don't have any unused drawn deep frames


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

I do not know about your nectar flow but if you are in or about to have one the split with the queen should be able to start drawing it out. The half without a queen I would wait until they raise a queen get mated and starts to lay and build up a little. You may have to feed that half.


----------



## BeeRoger (Sep 26, 2012)

Put your frames with foundation in when you make your splits. Leaving frames out is a violation of bee space = a mess.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

BeeRoger said:


> Put your frames with foundation in when you make your splits. Leaving frames out is a violation of bee space = a mess.


I think you need to read the OP post again. I take it that he wants to put a box of deep with undrawn foundations on top of his splits.


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

Norcalkyle said:


> Should I put a deep of rite cell foundation on the single deeps immediately or wait a while?


What benefit do you see in waiting?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Is it bust out with bees and all to wall with brood? If yes you could. The way I would do it is the upper box I would put one frame with brood their.. The four that a left right under that fram. They will work all of the frame around the brood frames. This will only work if you are warm enough not to get chilled.


----------

